# Yet another Andy brilliant idea ...



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

... right in the toilet.

I thought I'd mail some clothes to Hong Kong thus keeping the suitcase light. I packed up some things and took them into my local UPS/etc shipping store.

They weighed the box, determined it would get to Hong Kong right on time - April 5 - and all for only $167 !! 

I took the clothes home, re-sorted and they are packed now in the suitcase!


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

Shipping overseas is remarkable. On more than one occasion, the shipping was several times more than the cost of the item I wanted to buy.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Your _brilliant Andy idea _might have more success if you shop around a bit for local couriers who tend to be cheaper than their international counterparts. I've had stuff shipped from HK and Malaysia (to Europe) at several kilos and never costing more than 40 euro, but always with a local courier. It might be worth investigating further, if you still need to.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Rossini said:


> Your _brilliant Andy idea _might have more success if you shop around a bit for local couriers who tend to be cheaper than their international counterparts. I've had stuff shipped from HK and Malaysia (to Europe) at several kilos and never costing more than 40 euro, but always with a local courier. It might be worth investigating further, if you still need to.


and notice how extremely well dressed they are!


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Hobson said:


> Shipping overseas is remarkable. On more than one occasion, the shipping was several times more than the cost of the item I wanted to buy.


Yes, but try explaining that to the overseas Ebay buyer who just does not understand the cost of shipping. When my son returned home from Japan, he had the same great idea Andy had. The problem? He shipped all of his "need right away" clothes and brought home the gifts in the suitcases and I had to go out and replace all the clothes anyway when the "guaranteed" shipment was "misplaced," but not "lost," I was assured. Three months later, the clothes arrived, thus proving they were misplaced, I suppose! Overseas shipping, regardless of direction, just seems to be less than desirable.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

Andy said:


> ... right in the toilet.
> 
> I thought I'd mail some clothes to Hong Kong thus keeping the suitcase light. I packed up some things and took them into my local UPS/etc shipping store.
> 
> ...


Yep, been there, done that too when I was still in university. Heading home for summer, I thought that I would be clever and send some of my belongings rather than carrying everything I thought I needed for the summer. Then, I got a similar shock when I had my parcel costed. So, I packed an additional large suitcase and headed to the airport. After not having slept for about 10 days prior, I was not exactly the most charming lad that day, but the woman at the check-in desk decided that she was not letting me get away with a massive excess over the maximum weight allowance and charged me for it. In the end, I paid the same amount of money although I forget how much it was -- it was no small change!



Rossini said:


> Your _brilliant Andy idea _might have more success if you shop around a bit for local couriers who tend to be cheaper than their international counterparts. I've had stuff shipped from HK and Malaysia (to Europe) at several kilos and never costing more than 40 euro, but always with a local courier. It might be worth investigating further, if you still need to.


Several years later, I also picked up on this by accident. My neighbour owned a subcontractor for DHL and handled the last mile of deliveries originating from a certain region of the world. His rates were very attractive.


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

Am doing similar thing in July, mailing 4 suits and Dinner Jacket (plus shoes, braces, shirts, etc) that I have made here home for event I'm attending. Luckily, I can use the APO, so I pay regular "domestic" rates. There are some advantages to working on a base.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Two recent news articles on shipping luggage. And yes it does seem expensive.

https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23800547/

https://travel.latimes.com/articles...d-day+or+later+delivery.</p><p>&single_page=y


----------

